# SNMP / Umgebungsvariabeln / Variabeln übergeben



## Hawky (7. Juni 2005)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Übergabe von Variabeln und zwar sieht das ganze folgendermaßen aus:

wenn ich in der bash einen snmpwalk mache 

```
snmpwalk -v1 -c public [IP] [OID] $1 $2
```
wobei $1 $2 für extra argumente bzw. variabeln stehen die ich zusätzlich noch übergeben will. 

Der snmpwalk wurd duch die passtrough-kontrolle in der /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf gefiltert und soll ein script ausführen.

*
Text der snmpd.conf
*

```
pass [OID] testscript /bin/sh /home/[script]
exec [OID] testscript /bin/sh /home/[script]
```

Das Problem ist nun, dass mein Script die Variabeln $1 $2 benötig und ich diese auch nicht statisch anlegen kann! Sie müssen also bei der Eingabe mit übergeben werden.
Diese Variabeln werden aber nicht übergeben werden sonder gehen nach der Eingabe verloren gehen, weil diese snmpd.conf dazwischen geschaltet ist, es geht aber auch nicht ohne diese conf! Ich kann an diesem Aufbau nichts ändern!  

Ich hab auch schon geschaut, ob die $1 $2 Variabeln in den Umgebungsvariabeln (env/set) zwischengespeichert werde, dem ist aber nicht so. 

Daher frage ich euch jetzt, hat einer von euch nen Plan ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt?

Danke 
Hawky


----------

